
GraphQL under .NET – setting up permissions - Maka_buka
https://itnext.io/graphql-api-for-sql-database-in-net-setting-up-access-to-the-data-e7be91326576
======
Maka_buka
Short overview how to set up permissions on different levels in case if you're
using NReco.GraphQL (based on GraphQL.Net)

